# Spirit of Le Mans Runner Up



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Got the e-mail today from WEC informing me I'd be going to the next race on a VIP ticket the full freaking ride. Man this is so awesome. I'd just learned how to do this type of pic and shot a lot of them trying to get a good one. This one was just right didn't have to leave out any photos or do any fiddling to get them spaced right.










Guess I better save up and get that 7D MKII. Its for two people so I'll get my brother to carry my huge rented lens 

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is the webpage that has all the winners and the photos.

http://www.fiawec.com/en/news/spirit-of-le-mans-photo-competition-winner-chosen_2635.html

Turns out it was runner up for the finals not just the COTA race. Man I almost won that trip to Brazil but actually it would be hard for me to go to Brazil with my health issues so this worked out much better for me anyways.

Griz


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

2COOL Griz!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats, hope its a good trip.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work, great photo. COTA's fun


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Still flying*

I'm still flying a little off the ground after hearing the news this morning. Haven't been that excited in a long time. The contest was just for non pros and only shots from the public areas. I figured I had as good a chance as anyone. Didn't know I'd made it into the finals till this afternoon when my buddy sent me the link. They had a contest at each race the winners went into the finals for the trip. Better prizes than were advertised as well. Can't beat that. Nice that its 2 passes too so I can take my brother since he financed most of my equipment. Long time to wait 308 days. I'm ready tomorrow  At least I can watch the Bahrain race this weekend on their payperview.

Thanks everyone I appreciate it. I'll try and get some killer shots from the weekend.

Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Congratulations*

...and I knew you before you were famous...

Well done.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats man, thats really cool.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks I'm two for two now. I've entered two contests and gotten runner up in both. Just finished the encoder project for my astro rig. Just waiting on the telescope computer now and I'll be pointing with 2.7 arc min accuracy. Sure will save time.

Griz


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Great pic. Congrats


----------

